# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  ЯК-38

## FLOGGER

Не знаю, правильно ли я выбрал ветку, но у меня вопрос по окраске ЯК-38: были ли  в серо-сером камуфляже, как известный ЯК-38М №88, но не "М"-ки, а простые ЯК-38?

----------


## Nazar

Были, но очень мало, мне обещали фото прислать, но пока что-то молчат.
Держи еще одну серенькую Мку.

----------


## FLOGGER

Володя, спасибо, конечно, но меня интересует простой 38-й. Надо красить модель. а синяя на полке будет темновата. Только из-за этого.
P.S. А 93-я "М"-ка у меня есть (в смысле фото).

----------


## Nazar

я понял то простой, говорю-же, обещали фото простого серенького, но пока не дали...

----------


## APKAH

> я понял то простой, говорю-же, обещали фото простого серенького, но пока не дали...


Спросите у Noksona c aviaforum.ru. Товарищ занимается реестром Як-38.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, попробую.
P.S. АРКАН, спасибо большущее! Просмотрел, правда, вскользь всю ветку-очень интересная! Там, кстати, и нашел фото серого ЯКа-38.

----------


## Nazar

Смотри, но что за борт, откуда, я не знаю...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, нашел я это фото там в кол-ве двух штук. На нем была установлена ВСПУ-36.

----------


## FLOGGER

У кого-нибудь есть фото гондолы с аппаратурой "Дельта-НГ" на ЯК-38? Если есть, можете выложить?

----------


## FLOGGER

А есть вообще на Форуме кто-нибудь, кто в курсе матчасти ЯК-38?

----------


## An-Z

Я не считаю себя знатоком какой либо матчасти, но ведь есть первоисточники (ТО). Что интересует, можно поискать, если есть конкретный вопрос..

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Андрей, есть. В личку или сюда?

----------


## An-Z

Можно и сюда, возможно кому то ещё подобная инфа будет полезна. А может тему в "Матчасть" перенести, если мы о ней будем и дальше говорить?

----------


## FLOGGER

В "Матчасть" я не стал выносить, т. к. был уверен, что большого числа откликнувшихся не будет, а затевать новую ветку из-за одного вопроса, думаю, не стоит. Мой вопрос об "Опушке". Меня интересует, когда она появилась и на каких самолетах (именно ЯК-38, не М) ставилась? Да и "Опушки" немного отличались внешне конструктивно: были и с "рогами", были и без.

----------


## AndyK

> Я не считаю себя знатоком какой либо матчасти, но ведь есть первоисточники (ТО). Что интересует, можно поискать, если есть конкретный вопрос..


Поддерживаю, лучше в матчасть перенести (пока что никаким боком к моделизму). А вопросы, думаю, будут еще (аппарат то интересный)

----------


## FLOGGER

В "Моделизме" эта тема потому, что я начал с вопроса по покраске модели. 
А против переноса я, естественно, не возражаю.

----------


## An-Z

предвидя шквал вопросов, решил сразу огласить список располагаемой литры:
"Самолёт Як-38М Техническое описание. Планер, герметическая кабина и её оборудование, комплекс спасения экипажа." цельная книга
куски из ТО по ВМУ - схемы пультов кабин, схемы опор шасси, щитки ниши шасси, передняя и задняя нога шасси, подкосы, гидроцилиндры, колёса.
ВМ - схемы приборная доска (2 варианта), общий вид кабины пилота, бортовые пульты
как говорится, чем богаты..

----------


## Nazar

> предвидя шквал вопросов, решил сразу огласить список располагаемой литры:
> "Самолёт Як-38М Техническое описание. Планер, герметическая кабина и её оборудование, комплекс спасения экипажа." цельная книга
> куски из ТО по ВМУ - схемы пультов кабин, схемы опор шасси, щитки ниши шасси, передняя и задняя нога шасси, подкосы, гидроцилиндры, колёса.
> ВМ - схемы приборная доска (2 варианта), общий вид кабины пилота, бортовые пульты
> как говорится, чем богаты..


Андрей, а у тебя все это богатство на бумаге, или есть и электронный вариант?
Скоро модель планирую начать, эта инфа была-бы бесценна...

----------


## An-Z

Увы, Володя, на бумаге... перевести свой архив в электронный вид и как то его систематизировать -мечта, видимо несбыточная. Кроме бумаг есть ещё и фотки, но тоже "аналоговые")))

----------


## Nazar

> Увы, Володя, на бумаге... перевести свой архив в электронный вид и как то его систематизировать -мечта, видимо несбыточная. Кроме бумаг есть ещё и фотки, но тоже "аналоговые")))


Блин, очень жаль, крайне полезная информация...

----------


## FLOGGER

Выскажу свое скромное мнение, что для деталировки модели ЯК-38, практически все уже опубликовано, в т. ч. и на Скале. А то, что в модели неправильно, я имею в виду 48-й масштаб, так это весь фюзеляж. И тут ТО вряд ли поможет. Только в том случае, если там есть чертежи всех шпангоутов. В чем я сильно сомневаюсь. И если есть желание переделывать все это. Ну, и еще там набежит по мелочам.

----------


## Fencer

Ветка "Реестр Як-38" Реестр Як-38 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.

----------


## GK21

Прочитал содержимое этой ветки и невольно вспомнились те уже далекие славные времена, когда самолеты наши летали гораздо больше и чаще, но вот добыть какую-то достоверную и качественную информацию по ним для постройки хорошей модели-копии представляло собой весьма сложную и, порой, невыполнимую задачу. Те, кто пришел в стендовый моделизм  в 70-80-х годах, наверное, хорошо помнят, что основным источником такой информации была зарубежная авиационная периодика, поступавшая в наши  профильные организации,  в научно-технические библиотеки по обмену или  по подписке. 
 Впервые увидеть "живьем" Як-38 довелось еще в июне 1973 г. - в  Кубинке  в период подготовки к крупному показу авиатехники по линии МО, когда там демонстрировался предсерийный "эталонный" экземпляр.  И только в начале 80-х самолет "замелькал" в иностранных журналах ("Air Internatinal", "Skrzhidlata polska",. "Leteztvi a kosmonautika" и др.). Представлены там были и первые его проекции и компоновочные схемы - надо сказать довольно разношерстного плана. Затем первые фото были обнародованы и в наших изданиях:"Красная звезда","Советский воин", "Огонек"....Появилась возможность сделать модель этого интересного самолета.
На постройку *самодельной копии в масштабе 1:72 в диораме (борт "51", ТАКР "Минск"), фото которой приведены ниже*, у автора этих строк ушло в общей сложности примерно 5 лет (с перерывами, конечно, под настроение). Исходные материалы пришлось искать где можно, и где нельзя. Кроме перечисленных выше источников немного помогло натурное "пособие" в МАИ. Ну а уточнить некоторые  важные детали удалось только после проведения в августе 1989 г. на знаменитой Ходынке первой открытой выставки современной авиатехники.  Изначально предполагалось сделать более солидную диораму в виде большого фрагмента палубы, с "островом" на заднем плане и парой самолетов с персоналом - на переднем. Но, к сожалению, вторая модель (которую делал в то время  мой брат-коллега) в виду острой нехватки времени так и осталась на фазе незаконченного полуфабриката и пришлось ограничиться более скромными размерами. 
Вся диорама -  модель, палуба, фигурки, аэродромный инвентарь, символика и "эксплуатационка" на борту - полностью самодельные. Ни одной заимствованной детали  или декали здесь нет (всего  деталей около трехсот). Использовались дерево, полистирол. фольга, полимерная пленка, эпоксидка, металл и др. материалы. Откидная часть фонаря кабины, верхняя створка ПД, сопла ПМД и консоли крыла выполнены подвижными. Для покраски использовались авиационные нитроэмали. Покрытие палубы - металлическое, выполненное способом металлопластики из тонкого алюминиевого листа. Фигурки - скульпторский пластилин с последующей отделкой различными материалами. 
Модель с "родословной" - дважды была успешно представлена на выставках-конкурсах стендового моделизма: первый раз -  на Всесоюзном конкурсе стендового моделизма "Авиация в моделях", проходившей в апреле 1990 г. в здании Политехнического музея в Москве, а во второй - уже в составе диорамы - на проходившей в Центральном доме авиации и космонавтики им. Жуковского Всероссийской выставке-конкурсе "МКСМ-96" в ноябре 1996 г.  Диорама и используемые при ее подготовке технологии упоминалась в статье автора  "Аэродром", размещенной в №4 журнала "М-Хобби" за 1997 г. 

_Г.К._

----------


## FLOGGER

Отличная модель, особенно, если учесть ее возраст и масштаб!

----------


## GK21

Спасибо всем откликнувшимся! 
А вот, собственно. то фото из популярного журнала "Огонек" начала 80-х, которое стало отправной точкой для данной работы. Примерно в таком виде замышлялась и диорама.)). Журнал в те годы не раз радовал любителей авиации интересными фото

----------

